# Need advice on making Abalone blanks



## upstatepano (Jun 19, 2018)

Looking to try my hand at making Abalone blanks. Have acquired the Abalone strips and need advice on the best method to adhere them to the tube. I remember reading somewhere about using clear nail polish but can't find the article. Did a search of the forums but not having much luck. Any advice on making the blanks would be much appreciated.


----------



## magpens (Jun 19, 2018)

Subscribing ... need to tag along and learn how to do this also.


----------



## jimmyz (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes to clear nail polish. Dab it on a strip and place it carefully, as straight as possible, on the blank. Continue to place strips as close as possible around the tube. When finished, let it dry for a day, cast it, and finish as you would any other acrylic pen blank.


We did it as a penturning meeting "hands on" exercise, and everyone was very happy with the results.  One of the members then case the blanks for those who did not the required materials.


Good luck!


----------



## upstatepano (Jun 19, 2018)

jimmyz said:


> Yes to clear nail polish. Dab it on a strip and place it carefully, as straight as possible, on the blank. Continue to place strips as close as possible around the tube. When finished, let it dry for a day, cast it, and finish as you would any other acrylic pen blank.
> 
> 
> We did it as a penturning meeting "hands on" exercise, and everyone was very happy with the results.  One of the members then case the blanks for those who did not the required materials.
> ...




Thanks for the input, I"ll give it a try.


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 19, 2018)

Since this is on my to do list...
Does everyone buy precut strips or sheets and cut it?


----------



## upstatepano (Jun 19, 2018)

PatrickR said:


> Since this is on my to do list...
> Does everyone buy precut strips or sheets and cut it?




I have the strips to try. I used the sheets a year or so ago and didn't have much luck with them. Here is a link to a video on installing the sheets on a fishing rod which is the same principle as pens. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=uKoed_rBNU0


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks. I seem to remember coming across that and seeing that people have problems once it gets too small a diameter. I was thinking of cutting the sheets into strips so that the pattern would match.


----------



## upstatepano (Jun 19, 2018)

PatrickR said:


> Thanks. I seem to remember coming across that and seeing that people have problems once it gets too small a diameter. I was thinking of cutting the sheets into strips so that the pattern would match.



i tried cutting them as well but no luck there either.


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 19, 2018)

Interesting. There has to be a method. The couple blanks that I have purchased are strips in sequence.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 19, 2018)

http://content.penturners.org/library/casting/jewel_beetle.pdf


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 19, 2018)

Here are examples of pens made using the approach From the earlier link I provided:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/abalone-bevy-142902/


----------



## upstatepano (Jun 19, 2018)

Cwalker935 said:


> http://content.penturners.org/library/casting/jewel_beetle.pdf



Thanks for sharing the link. Would it work to coat the finished blank with the clear polish before casting?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 19, 2018)

upstatepano said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > http://content.penturners.org/library/casting/jewel_beetle.pdf
> ...



You could but I do not think it would improve the outcome and might possibly create some problems.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 19, 2018)

The people who sell those blanks use a laser to cut the strips. You are limited when buying precut strips. Also every tube is not the same diameter so you need to adjust. I found if you are making one or two blanks for use a good razor knife with a carbide blade works well. One of these days I may do a few and write up some tips. Just too much on the plate.


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 19, 2018)

A lot of good info. The type that flexes when warmed should cut okay with a knife when warm.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried a Cricut machine to cut strips?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 20, 2018)

More4dan said:


> Has anyone tried a Cricut machine to cut strips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



I do not know what that is but will say some of that flex abalone is thin enough that a paper cutter has been used. I get the thicker stuff and can not cut with a 
paper cutter guillotine because it cracks it. Some also have been able to use a good sharp pair of scissors. Again I have not been able too.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 20, 2018)

I recommend reading this.  MicroFlex   and watching the video.  There are  more videos and also fishing rod forums that have more ideas.


----------



## lhowell (Jun 20, 2018)

I buy 3M adhesive backed sheets and use a small 6" steel scale as a straight edge to cut the sheets along with an extremely sharp X-Acto knife. 

Be careful using anything that can cause the abalone dust to become airborne such as grinding tools. Apparently mother of pearl and abalone dust is extremely toxic and in some cases can be fatal if breathed in.


----------



## upstatepano (Jun 20, 2018)

lhowell said:


> I buy 3M adhesive backed sheets and use a small 6" steel scale as a straight edge to cut the sheets along with an extremely sharp X-Acto knife.
> 
> Be careful using anything that can cause the abalone dust to become airborne such as grinding tools. Apparently mother of pearl and abalone dust is extremely toxic and in some cases can be fatal if breathed in.




I tried this product before but it has apparently been redesigned to a thinner material which should be better. I'll give it another try.


----------

